# Probleme bei Screen installation



## WhiteWolf (6. September 2004)

Hi zusammen

Ich versuche auf nem Rootserver Screen zu installieren.


```
wget ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/gnu/screen/screen-4.0.2.tar.gz 
tar xvfz screen-4.0.2.tar.gz 
cd screen-4.0.2
./configure 
make
```

Soweit bin ich schon. Nun steht da aber ich soll noch das Makefile bearbeiten.


```
#
# Makefile template for screen
#
# See machine dependant config.h for more configuration options.
#

srcdir = .

DESTDIR =

# Where to install screen.

prefix = .
exec_prefix = ${prefix}

# don't forget to change mandir and infodir in doc/Makefile.
bindir  = $(exec_prefix)/bin

VERSION = 4.0.2
SCREEN = screen-$(VERSION)
```

steht da drin. Nun meine Frage in welches Verzeichniss installiere ich Screen Generell am besten. Und was muss ich nun da bei "srcdir" und "DESTDIR" eintragen? Resp. was muss ich sonst noch alles ändern.

Wenn ich nix ändere schlägt die Installation fehl.

Gruss WhiteWolf


----------



## Ben Ben (7. September 2004)

Sourcedir müsstest du eigentlich nicht mehr bearbeiten, da du make install wahrscheinlich in dem Verzeichnis ausführst wo das screenzeug drin ist, also im "Verzeichnis" .     .

Für Destdir würde ich /usr/bin angeben, da liegts jedenfalls bei mir.

Ansonsten gibts für screen auch rpms...


----------

